# Gritty vomit?



## CrazyCatLazy (Jan 17, 2011)

.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If he's eating well, acting normal, not hiding, not hunched over, is interested in in what's going on.....that's normal behavior. I think this is a "wait and see" situation. Check him out in the morning. If he continues to have vomiting episodes with gritty and/or black stuff....then make an appt. with your vet to have him checked out.


----------



## CrazyCatLazy (Jan 17, 2011)

It's been about two hours, I guess? He's just napping and seems fine. I've had him in the room with me to keep an eye on him.


----------



## pauli (Mar 26, 2011)

You gotta get a sample of his vomit to analyze .


----------

